# HELP! Zoa eating Nudibranches!!



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

How can I get rid of these guys> I've sucked out about 7 from a piece of rock. Now I understand why people quarantine.

What products work the best?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> How can I get rid of these guys> I've sucked out about 7 from a piece of rock. Now I understand why people quarantine.
> 
> What products work the best?


There are few things you can do to avoid this..

1- When you get a new colony or frag always dip it, I personally use RO/DI water with iodine and leave it there for 5 min or so.

2- Inspect the coral with a magnifying glass this really helps to see everything no matter how small is.

3-QT tank is an option

Now once you already have them in your tank what you can do it nuke them every night with just RO water, you grab your colony or frag dip it in the water and shake it strongly for few min and anything is on it will fall off into the water. You can repeat this for few days with every single zoa you have.
When I say night time is because usually a lot of the zoas are close and you will be able to spot them easy with a flashlight.
Observe which colonies/frags are close and most likely is because something is on it or is bothering it....

Good luck!!!!!! ohhh make sure you get the egss too, you might have to scrape them off with a card or something sharp....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

FWE in a separate tank.. quarantine for a couple weeks, manual removal and scraping off egg masses as you continuously check the colonies. Dips as well.

try this one and use it always when bringing home corals. The link does not work, but the product name is Coral Rx Coral Dip

http://www.goreef.com/search.php?mode=search&page=1

I use this one always and looks like it kills all non wanted stuff

http://www.goreef.com/Salifert-Flatworm-Exit.html

this one will help corals to survive
http://www.goreef.com/Two-Little-Fishies-ReVive-Coral-Cleaner.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

everything everyone before me posted is correct but they are really not that hard to get under control with out dipping your coral.

Like Dial snails you just have to always be on the look out for them. I use tweezers to remove them and often come out after lights out with a blue wand light in hand searching for them. Learn to recognize the egg mass of the nudibranch and you will quickly be rid of them.

I haven't found any nudibranch's in over a year but lately sundail snails are popping up. Big ones in some cases. Dips don't do a darn thing against them as far as I can tell.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

it's been hell!!! 

i caught 6 in one day, then 2 the next day, then 2 the next. It appears it's only one colony, but I'm a bit peeved I lost 50% of the gorgeous purple and blue zoas. 

I guess it is a learning curve.


It's easy enough to use a siphon and suck them into a cup, plat, bowl, bottle (anything that's close) and throw them off the balcony. Yes, I want those things out of my home!

Thanks for all your advice. I will most certainly be doing dips in the future


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

caught another two today, on the glass, on the other side of the tank!!

isn't there a Nudi-X?

someone make one! 90% of my corals are zoas!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> caught another two today, on the glass, on the other side of the tank!!
> 
> isn't there a Nudi-X?
> 
> someone make one! 90% of my corals are zoas!


Im telling you nuke them everynight with dipps....Dont expect that a produc is going to kil them all, you have to get busy and remove them manually most of them.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

There are premixed Iodine/dip solutions you can use as well if you are unsure of adding Iodine yourself. Your local LFS should carry them and they work quite well.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i just dont want them spreading.. im keeping a flashlight near by


----------

